# best kept secret in Australia



## jock (Oct 26, 2011)

Best kept secret in Australia
I am so wrapped I have to share a well kept secret that saved me hundreds of dollars a week. I come from Scotland and have been touring Australia with my girlfriend. I rented a campervan in Brisbane for 3 weeks and travelled up the coast to Cairns, through Mt Isa to Darwin back through Longreach and back to Brissy. Great trip but the campervan played up a bit cost us a few quid. We were a bit turned off making and unmaking and unloading and loading so we decided to leave the bed made up to save time and energy. We decided to bite the bullet and fly everywhere. We stayed in Brissy for a couple of weeks and we were looking through Gumtree and discovered a thing called a car camper yipee. We don’t have them in Scotland so didn’t really know what they were. I was dead lucky, because we hired one for 3 weeks to do our next trip best trip we’ve ever done. Brisbane to Sydney via coast road to Melbourne to Adelaide ended up in Streaky Bay fishing for 10 days (a fishing story for my grandkids) back up inner road through Canberra and Dubbo. The car camper was absolutely brilliant, automatic very comfortable everything we needed under the bed at the back and the double bed was made up all the time. We could do an easy 500kms per day no problems , with the campervan 200 kms was a long day. I can’t recommend the car camper enough by far the best way to travel, trust the Aussies to come up with this. When we get home we are going to tell all our mates. The best bit is we saved about $1200 in petrol compared to the same milage (12000k) in the campervan. The car camper never missed a beat. We are setting off with car camper to spend Christmas in Perth go up the west coast to Darwin and back to Brisbane see you on the road as I fly past LOL.
Lang may yer lum reek
Dave(jock) the flying scotsman.


----------

